
Analysis: GoDaddy is Favorite Registrar Among Startups - ca98am79
http://startupdispatch.com/analysis/analysis-godaddy-is-favorite-registrar-among-startups-average-domain-is-9-71-years-old/
======
Kinnard
I find the title very difficult to believe.

